# Mole removal from breast while nursing



## laohaire (Nov 2, 2005)

OK, I'm not talking about actually having surgery while nursing at the same time









I have a mole on my breast which has changed in the last year (gotten bigger, etc.). I've had 7 of these types of things removed in my lifetime since I have a family history, blah blah blah. My new dermatologist isn't big on removing things unneccessarily, which I'm happy about (all the others took off moles "just in case" without a second thought).

He feels we can wait a while on the mole, but to be honest, in my opinion, this one is probably the most alarming one I've ever had. In fact I think I didn't have it at all 10 years ago and it's huge now. He's fine removing it and doesn't think it would be a _bad_ idea, he's just ok waiting (but I really can't remember if I always had it or not and I think he's assuming I did).

Anyway, it's right on my breast, not near my nipple though. I'm nursing a 13 month old. I already checked that lidocaine is ok, though maybe I'll pump and dump once or twice. But would you do it, given that there will be an area with a few stitches that need to heal for a while right there on the old boob? Or would you wait?

The dermatologist said I could wait till we were done nursing but I realized later he probably was thinking I'd nurse for, oh, a couple more months - not a couple more years.

Ah, I really should just call him and up and ask the question, but I'm curious to get input anyway.


----------



## ArtistMama (Sep 19, 2006)

I would get it removed.









I actually had one removed from my right breast a couple years ago, and while I was not a mom at the time, it really wasn't too bad. I have also had several of these things cut off (redhead skin...meh...) and it does suck!

They didn't stitch mine. I have a white scar there a little smaller than a quarter (white on white...barely noticeable) and it actually healed flat, unlike most of the scars from these.

If you feel safer pumping and dumping for a bit after the surgery, I would do that. Find out if you really need to, you might not. I'm having my tonsils out Friday and I'm getting knocked out, and I only need to pump and dump a few hours.

My mother died from malignant melanoma. The mole she had changed colors while she was pg with me, and they had to wait to remove and treat her until my birth. They got her into remission long enough for me to remember her, and she died when I was eight.

Don't take chances with odd moles. Please get it taken care of, for your baby. I would love to still have a mother.


----------



## laohaire (Nov 2, 2005)

You convinced me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mama24-7 (Aug 11, 2004)

I would have it removed to. If it is making you feel uneasy, listen to your gut.

Talk to the dr. about not stitching it - could they use the glue they use for c-secs or use a skin graft?

Also, you can contact an LLL Leader with the list of meds and she will give you the information so you can decide if pumping/dumping is necessary. If it's not, then no reason to go through pumping on a breast that needs to heal as well as worrying about not nursing your babe.

Good for you for wanting to continue nurisng. So many mamas would use this as their "reason" for "having" to quit.

Good luck!
Sus


----------



## hazelnut316 (Aug 9, 2006)

I had one removed a couple months ago and it never affected my daughter's nursing.


----------



## awinkler (Jul 26, 2005)

I'd have it removed - one less thing to worry about!

Good luck mama!!


----------



## laohaire (Nov 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama24-7* 
Talk to the dr. about not stitching it - could they use the glue they use for c-secs or use a skin graft?

I actually prefer stitching, even in this case. I've had enough of these removed to see how these heal with different methods, on my body at least







The stitched ones healed the quickest in my experience. I also asked the dermatologist and he agreed that this would be the best method in this case. I told him I didn't care about cosmetics, so I preferred the method that healed quickest and best, even if the scar was uglier.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hazelnut316* 
I had one removed a couple months ago and it never affected my daughter's nursing.

I actually wasn't afraid it would affect my DD's nursing as much as being afraid of a somewhat painful healing period as she might touch or pick at my gauze/bandaid/sutures. Well, I guess dem's the breaks.


----------

